# SSBBW/BBW That Weight Train



## FatAndProud (Dec 4, 2009)

I just posted in another thread about my weight training...I was wondering if any other ladies weight train? Not necessarily to lose weight...but just to be beastly? I've kinda got into it...it's fun. I feel like a sumo wrestler lol It's fun being stronger than the average female.

Anyone feel what I'm feeling?  Or am I just totally weird?


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 4, 2009)

Is this an okay thread to say that it's kinda hot?


----------



## Jes (Dec 4, 2009)

I lift weights. I can't say I 'weight train,' which I'm imagining is much more formalized than what I do.

I generally love lifting weights. I'm lazy so I use the machines. There are a few machines I hate, but overall, I think it feels great. I especially love that deep, sweet ache I get in my chest when I work my arms. I can feel it for the next day or 2, and I really do love it.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 4, 2009)

Jes said:


> I lift weights. I can't say I 'weight train,' which I'm imagining is much more formalized than what I do.
> 
> I generally love lifting weights. I'm lazy so I use the machines. There are a few machines I hate, but overall, I think it feels great. I especially love that deep, sweet ache I get in my chest when I work my arms. I can feel it for the next day or 2, and I really do love it.



Do you use the nautilus (sp?) machines?

I basically use my own body weight and I also begged my brother (who's much, much thinner than I) in order to borrow a few of his weights.

I also agree with the pain feeling. I believe that pain is just weakness leaving the body! Since weight training, I've realized/experienced the difference between muscle building pain and the "OMG YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!!!" pain.


----------



## Jes (Dec 4, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> Do you use the nautilus (sp?) machines?
> 
> I basically use my own body weight and I also begged my brother (who's much, much thinner than I) in order to borrow a few of his weights.
> 
> I also agree with the pain feeling. I believe that pain is just weakness leaving the body! Since weight training, I've realized/experienced the difference between muscle building pain and the "OMG YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!!!" pain.



My gym has 2 types, and I use the Strive circuit. 

I love your 'OMG' line!! I know the difference too, though sometimes I still do it wrong. It feels really strange to work your muscles to exhaustion. For awhile, I was making progress on the leg press machine, but having had an operation (doing better, thanks) meant I'm just taking very slow walks on the treadmill 'til I'm feeling better. The guy who owns my gym says you're only building real muscle once you're doing more than your own weight on the leg press machine, and I've reached and surpassed that number, so that's something!


----------



## natasfan (Dec 7, 2009)

bbwrayne said:


> I lift weights as well, I enjoy being stronger than women and most men. I am planning on doing some some intense training. It's kinda become a hobby of mine. Keep doing your thing Girl



i saw u lifting more than 100 lbs!
OMG! Its too much for a woman...


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 7, 2009)

bbwrayne said:


> I lift weights as well, I enjoy being stronger than women and most men. I am planning on doing some some intense training. It's kinda become a hobby of mine. Keep doing your thing Girl



That's awesome!! Do you find you have more energy? Also, do you eat muscle-promoting foods? Or do you just eat whatever you want? 

I kind of have a program I'm following. Not one that is set in stone or anything...but for example, I make sure I eat (carbs) within 5-10 minutes after weight training. I also eat lots of lean proteins and things.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 7, 2009)

natasfan said:


> i saw u lifting more than 100 lbs!
> OMG! Its too much for a woman...



whats wrong with a strong woman?


----------



## lovesBigThighs (Dec 8, 2009)

Rayne I agree with you strong women rule


----------



## Rebel (Dec 9, 2009)

Dear FatAndProud,

Thank you so much for this thread, And Jes and Rayne, thank you both for your input as well. And lastly, thanks to Wagimawr for recognizing and sharing with you that this really is hot.

One of the things I love most about big women is the power, both implied and demonstrated. That physical strength adds an entirely new level of sexy to an already complete package. It's plenty hot when a woman is naturally strong, but a woman who works out tointentionally become even stronger is simply the stuff of fantasy! That is especially true when a woman uses free weights, though the machines are great too.

I have never been able to grasp the idea that a woman too weak to carry her own body is sexy. The alure of immobility, even in the weirdest fantasies, eludes me. But give me a fat Amazon, and you have made a very happy man! 

People, and especially fat people, should try to be healthy. One of the only groups sexier than big beautiful women is big beautiful healthy women! Weight training, water aerobics, spinning, and other exercises can be a lot more important than hair and make-up for making a woman beautiful. That feeling of health and strength also naturally carries a feeling confidence, and no group is sexier than big beautiful healthy confident women!

Again ladies, thank you!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 15, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> whats wrong with a strong woman?


eh heh heh heh


----------



## natasfan (Dec 15, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> whats wrong with a strong woman?



I have never said is something wrong. I really like it!


----------



## katherine22 (Dec 16, 2009)

natasfan said:


> I have never said is something wrong. I really like it!



I am fat and have been lifting weights for 30 years. I can leg press 400 lbs. My ass defies gravity and there is something beautiful of some fat laying on top of some muscle. I have the movements of a much younger woman since I am so strong, tight and fat.


----------



## katherine22 (Dec 16, 2009)

bbwrayne said:


> I lift weights as well, I enjoy being stronger than women and most men. I am planning on doing some some intense training. It's kinda become a hobby of mine. Keep doing your thing Girl



Girl - you are fat, strong, hot and beautiful . ROCK ON!


----------



## bbwrayne (Dec 21, 2009)

..........


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 21, 2009)

<3 This thread. :wubu: lol
Well I'm an HAES aficionado so yeahhh.. It's a given. I'm going to workout later. Keep doing what you're doing ladies.


----------



## tjw1971 (Dec 30, 2009)

This message topic just touched on my absolute *favorite* thing ... big girls who work out / lift weights!

Unfortunately, it's also about the rarest thing around, I think. 

I've been lucky enough to date a few big, strong gals, but it's like finding a needle in a haystack. My friend Chrissy is one of them. She's 5'9" and used to weigh about 310 (but did the whole WLS thing a while back, and now she's around 190-195). When she was bigger, she used to "show off" by lifting cars. She could either lift the back end of a smaller car (like her Hyundai) by just squatting down behind it with her back to it, grabbing under the bumper and standing up, or for just about any car or small truck, by putting her butt up against one side of it and pushing with her legs until she had the front and back wheels on her side of it a foot or so off the ground.

I don't know if she's tried any of that since she lost all the weight, but she does still go to the gym regularly and has some pretty strong legs. (She does squats with me sitting on her back sometimes, and she does 15 reps at a time with me, squatting almost to the floor to where my feet touch the ground on each one. I love it! Hehe!)

My ex-wife was another one. She was naturally muscular, without even doing regular weight training, but when she did - people were always amazed and assumed she was a regular. Her strongest exercise was calf-raises. She used to joke that "If you can put it on my back or butt somehow, I can point my toes and lift it." I think that wasn't far from the truth either! She used to lift the full stack of weights at Gold's Gym on the standing calf raise machine. And a couple times at parties, we goofed around with her bending over with her hands on the side of a chair or couch, and let people sit on her back while she did them. One of our mutual friends was a big guy (a little over 350lbs.) and I sat on her upper back while he sat on her, behind me, and she bounced us up and down on her back like it was nothing, on a dare.

Fun stuff!




bbwrayne said:


> I lift weights as well, I enjoy being stronger than women and most men. I am planning on doing some some intense training. It's kinda become a hobby of mine. Keep doing your thing Girl


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Dec 30, 2009)

My ex was a super strong BBW too. She's 5'7 and weighed about 290.It made her self conscious, but she def was into the fact that day to day lifting that is usually challenging to women was easier for her. Im a lifter and we used to joke that if there was a two person leg press, together, we could leg press a car! I think between the two of us, we had a combined thigh measurement of about 65 inches (me about 28, her about 35-40in) My current gf is strong pound for pound, but she is about half my ex's size.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Dec 30, 2009)

btw, Rayne, you look amazing. I have yet to encounter a woman who could overpower me against my will (i'm not a huge guy, (6'1 230), but I am stronger than prob 80-90% of men I have met), but looking at you, im not so sure! I mean, jeez, your legs look so powerful, yet juicy. Your muscle gives your body a fullness it wouldn't have otherwise. To be thick, there has to be muscle underneath to give it shape!!! Keep it up. Also, what is your usual lifting routine? If you want to know some solid ideas on how to get REALLY strong, I mean like moving hundreds of lbs in real life, send me a PM. Maybe u have some tips for me as well?


----------



## tjw1971 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah... that's the biggest problem I run across, really. When you do find a woman that's stronger than normal, she's usually all self-conscious and shy about it. I guess they were around too many people who didn't appreciate it, for too long.

That was like one of my former g/f's college roommates. She was a big girl, but I never even realized she was strong/muscular until months after the first time I met her. She was always wearing baggy sweatpants and oversize sweatshirts, and she never mentioned it or anything. I only found out when she was helping my g/f move out of their apartment at the end of the semester. My g/f opened the trunk of her car and there was this huge box stuffed in it that took up almost the whole trunk, full of hard-back books and misc. items like a hair-dryer, boxes of candles, with a big stack of winter clothes and coats on top of all of that. I was like "Oh man.... who decided to make a bunch of trips and throw everything in ONE box like this? This is gonna suck to get out!" I tried to get the box out of the trunk and it was way too heavy for me to carry it. I wound up wrestling it out of the trunk and over the edge of the trunk-lid, onto the garage floor, and pushed it in the house (where it wound up falling apart and spilling stuff everywhere -- grr!).

That's when my g/f found me picking up the mess and asked why I didn't just "carry the whole box upstairs"? Turns out her roommate carried the whole thing down the stairs from their apartment, and across the parking lot to her car, and put it in there, in one trip! She told me her roommate was known in her apartment as the strongest one there, by far, though - and she helped several of her friends move. She was also known to pick up her drunk, passed-out friends and carry them upstairs to bed, under one arm!

I finally got to see her legs the last time I was there,when they were all drinking and listening to dance music. She was wearing a short skirt, and wow! I was trying hard not to look too often and upset my g/f, but she had some muscles on those legs! Not sure how much she weighed, but she was definitely "up there" ... not so much "huge looking" but tall and solid, with a big bone-structure, not to mention the muscles. I remember people were jumping up and down during one of the songs, and my g/f (who weighed a respectable 205-210 or so, on a 5'1" frame) was hopping around and you couldn't feel a thing. (They had a 2nd. floor unit but the place was built pretty solidly.) But her roommate was actually shaking the floor when she jumped, and landed on her feet with a loud thud you could hear despite the loud music!




TheIceManVer2.0 said:


> My ex was a super strong BBW too. She's 5'7 and weighed about 290.It made her self conscious, but she def was into the fact that day to day lifting that is usually challenging to women was easier for her. Im a lifter and we used to joke that if there was a two person leg press, together, we could leg press a car! I think between the two of us, we had a combined thigh measurement of about 65 inches (me about 28, her about 35-40in) My current gf is strong pound for pound, but she is about half my ex's size.


----------

